# Mix (22C)



## PAL (31 Okt. 2010)

Leider ist mein deutscher "Fundus" etwas klein und zudem von älteren Filmen.



*Nadja Tiller in "Engel, die ihre Flügel verbrennen"*







*Margot Werner in "So oder so ist das Leben" und in "Lieb Vaterland, magst ruhig sein"*



 

 





*Eva Gelb in "Lieb Vaterland, magst ruhig sein"*







*Iris Berben in "Detektive" und in "Das Geheimnis des gelben Geparden"*



 





*Teresa Harder in "Dunckel"*







*Hanna Schygulla in "Whity"*







*Hannelore Elsner in "...aber Jonny"*







*Gila von Weitershausen in "Dier Fälschung"*







*Elke Sommer in "Einer von uns beiden"*







*Margit Schulte-Tigges in "Tatort: Lederherz"*







*Corinna Harfouch in "Thea und Nat"*







*Angelica Domröse in "Fraulein" und in "Die Verfehlung"*



 





*Nadeshda Brennicke in "Tattoo"*



 





*Karoline Eichhorn in "Rendezvous des Todes"*







*Veronica Ferres in "Die Braut" und in "Eine ungehorsame Frau"*


----------



## Bond (31 Okt. 2010)

herzlichen Dank


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2010)

nette Collagen


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Okt. 2010)

sehr schön gemacht


----------



## Adamsberg (31 Okt. 2010)

Wie schön, dass deine Filme schon älter sind. So kommt man an bisher unbekannte (zumindest für mich) Bilder.
Danke


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2010)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## chris1601 (31 Okt. 2010)

super


----------



## frank63 (31 Okt. 2010)

Klasse Auswahl reifer Frauen. Sieht man wirklich viel zu selten.


----------



## kuttnertoni (31 Okt. 2010)

Hübsche Zusammenstellung - Danke


----------



## couriousu (31 Okt. 2010)

schöne Sammlung - auch von Bildern, die man sonst hier oder in anderen einschlägigen Foren nicht mehr findet


----------



## fredclever (31 Okt. 2010)

Ein toller Mix, danke für die Damen


----------



## chrick (31 Okt. 2010)

Klasse Mix!


----------



## wertzu66 (31 Okt. 2010)

Toll! Zum Glück hast du diesen Fundus, bitte unbedingt noch mehr davon!


----------



## Saftsack (31 Okt. 2010)

Vielen Dank für diese Zusammenstellung


----------



## BlueLynne (31 Okt. 2010)

das ist ja ein Überblick über die Fernsehgeschichte :thumbup:


----------



## Monstermac (1 Nov. 2010)

da werden erinnerungen wach - danke-

mm


----------



## hobbit (1 Nov. 2010)

Sehr schön.


----------



## Nordic (1 Nov. 2010)

Sehr schön! Danke!!


----------



## CHS (1 Nov. 2010)

klasse Bilder


----------



## Mittelhesse (1 Nov. 2010)

Klasse Mix.


----------



## tommie3 (1 Nov. 2010)

Grosse Klasse!


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 Nov. 2010)

Echt super der Mix.


----------



## flr21 (3 Nov. 2010)

wunderschön. dankeschön


----------



## Hackel6 (3 Nov. 2010)

sehr schöne Bilder Danke


----------



## schiwi51 (3 Nov. 2010)

Alt aber gut - Super :thumbup:


----------



## Jacket1975 (3 Nov. 2010)

Hammergeiler Mix !!!! Super !! Vielen Dank !!:thumbup:


----------



## celeblover (4 Nov. 2010)

Tolle Zusammenstellung, herzlichen Dank


----------



## namor66 (4 Nov. 2010)

Vielen Dank für die gute Arbeit!


----------



## irisberben (4 Nov. 2010)

Iris Berben 4ever


----------



## paauwe (5 Nov. 2010)

Klasse!


----------



## soccerstar (6 Nov. 2010)

Tolle Collagen,danke!


----------



## mike (6 Nov. 2010)

Immer noch interessant! Danke


----------



## Freiwelt (6 Nov. 2010)

Kompliment.


----------



## Actros1844 (6 Nov. 2010)

Super Frauen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredclever (7 Nov. 2010)

Danke dafür.


----------



## Gasch (10 Nov. 2010)

Bond schrieb:


> herzlichen Dank


 gut gemacht .


----------



## mrjojojo (11 Nov. 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## morgenstern (11 Nov. 2010)

danke, ein toller beitrag mit tollen frauen aus den guten alten deutschen filmtagen


----------



## fraenzchen (12 Nov. 2010)

Danke für den tollen Mix!!!


----------



## MartinKrohs (13 Nov. 2010)

Hammer Mischung !! Viele Bilder noch nicht gesehen..... :thumbup:


----------



## mark lutz (13 Nov. 2010)

cool und selten die collagen


----------



## Hockey (13 Nov. 2010)

tolle Bilder DANKE


----------



## tinu (12 Dez. 2010)




----------



## namor66 (13 Dez. 2010)

vielen Dank!


----------



## gerceb (20 Dez. 2010)

Sehr viel unbekanntes - echte Raritäten, DANKE !


----------



## um3k (20 Dez. 2010)

vielen dank


----------



## arakss (11 Jan. 2011)

super vielen dank


----------



## ironwood (12 Jan. 2011)

Super Auswahl, Danke!!


----------



## honda2911 (12 Jan. 2011)

toller mix thx


----------



## Volli (14 Apr. 2011)

wie heißt es immer "Klein aber fein"
Danke


----------



## roiderjackl (3 Mai 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## irisberben (16 Mai 2011)

Ib :


----------



## CREINKE (7 Aug. 2011)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## nettmark (8 Aug. 2011)

............. mucha gracias .............


----------



## pcjens (8 Aug. 2011)

Sehr alt, aber auch sehr schön.


----------



## herb007 (8 Aug. 2011)

Ein sehr schöne Auswahl. 
Danke für die grossartigen Pic


----------



## Wavemacer (3 Juli 2012)

Möge Sie.... UNVERGESSEN Bleiben 


*Margot Werner in "So oder so ist das Leben" und in "Lieb Vaterland, magst ruhig sein"*



 

 





:thx:

Wave


----------



## Jone (3 Juli 2012)

Das ist Retro vom Feinsten. Danke dafür :drip:


----------



## vagabund (5 Juli 2012)

Sehr schöne Collagen. Danke.


----------



## Rambo (5 Juli 2012)

Erinnert mich an meine Jugend! Danke!
:thumbup:


----------



## Snoopy (14 Juli 2012)

Schöner Mix, Danke.


----------



## harrymudd (15 Juli 2012)

:thx: :thumbup:


----------



## jogibär12 (9 Sep. 2013)

Klasse mix.


----------



## h-vollerthun (22 Mai 2014)

danke sehr schön die damen


----------



## willi winzig (22 Mai 2014)

Oldies but Goldies.:thumbup::thx::thumbup:


----------



## Paradiser (25 Sep. 2014)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Collagen... sehr ansprechend...


----------



## tobi084 (17 Okt. 2014)

saustarke Mischung


----------



## hsams (21 Okt. 2014)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Rocker 1944 (16 Dez. 2022)

Vielen Dank für diese wunderschöne Zusammenstellung. Wo immer du auch sein magst, ich vermisse dich sehr. Bitte melde dich. Für mich gehörst du zu den aller größten Collagenbauern.
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------

